# SS 01.06.19 - Mozart #27



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart **(1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 27 in G major, K. 199/161b
1. Allegro
2. Andantino grazioso
3. Presto

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week we bring back one from master Mozart with his 27th symphony. I like all of Mozart's symphonies so I'm always up for hearing any of them. There are plenty of recordings available for this one so I don't think I need to post a YouTube link. I've had a long week with very little time for listening so I'm hoping to just be able to relax to this one for a bit. I hope everyone has a good weekend.

I'll be listening to:







Sir Neville Marriner/The Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I like this set and so will start here before maybe trying Marriner


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

So many great choices for this one. I'll listen to Karl Bohm and Berlin here.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Will listen from the box collection with Mackerras and Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> Will listen from the box collection with Mackerras and Prague Chamber Orchestra


Me too .............


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week we bring back one from master Mozart with his 27th symphony. I like all of Mozart's symphonies so I'm always up for hearing any of them. There are plenty of recordings available for this one so I don't think I need to post a YouTube link. I've had a long week with very little time for listening so I'm hoping to just be able to relax to this one for a bit. I hope everyone has a good weekend.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> View attachment 119362
> ...


Went to the CD racks and dug out the first copy of the symphony i saw. It just happened to be the same one as RDB. Lovely performance.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It is not a long work so I will listen to the three accounts that I have ...

View attachment 119389


View attachment 119390


View attachment 119391


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A fine Symphony - I listened to the two recordings I have on disc and I also tried Harnoncourt's set illustrated in Enthusiast's post above on Spotify. I found his andantino grazioso was so slow I lost interest.

View attachment 119398


View attachment 119399


I am happy with the two performances I already have.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to Charles Mackedrras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra for this one. Mozart wrote it in 1733, when he was 17 years old.

The energetic first movement reminded me why I seldom listen to a lot of early Mozart symphonies. There’s really nothing interesting here, and what there is is repeated an inordinate number of times. The exposition is straightforward: opening theme, subsidiary theme, closing theme. It’s repeated. Then a very short development, followed by the recap, which is simply the expo again with all themes in the tonic. Then both the development and recap are repeated. (At this point we’ve effectively heard the expo a total of four times, and repetition makes it no more interesting.) Finally there is a stub coda, just a couple of notes.

The more relaxed second movement, oddly, is structured exactly like the first, with the same repeats. However, it has some interesting harmonic effects in the areas of the closing themes, the development section(s) are more interesting, and there is more of a real coda. Schubert must have known this movement. Things are looking up a bit.

The third and last movement, a Presto in triple time, seems to be a rondo, one that gets more interesting as it goes along. There’s some real drama and fire here, some turbulence and even snatches of brilliant counterpoint as the music tries to break into a fugato (but changes its mind). Easily the high point of this symphony.

Overall, for me the symphony is kind of a mixed bag. It has some effective passages, but is largely missing the reasons I am dedicated to Mozart: His startlingly original musical ideas; the feeling of clouds passing in front of the sun, bringing their fleeting shadows of infinite sadness; and occasionally finding ourselves standing in places we’ve never been before, looking out on a world that is changed from the world we have known.

Well, I didn’t write music like that when I was 17 either! :lol:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Well, I didn't write music like that when I was 17 either! :lol:


I wrote a rock song called 'All for Nothing' when i was 17. Consisted of 3 chords ..... verse-chorus x2....guitar solo....verse chorus....chorus repeat....sudden ending. Mozart would have been well jell if he'd heard it. And not a harpsichord in sight.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

According to wikipedia(!), symphony no. 27 from April 1773 was written before no. 25 (October 73). With no. 25, Mozart set a new standard for himself!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Listened to Charles Mackedrras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra for this one. Mozart wrote it in 1733, when he was 17 years old.
> 
> The energetic first movement reminded me why I seldom listen to a lot of early Mozart symphonies. There's really nothing interesting here, and what there is is repeated an inordinate number of times. The exposition is straightforward: opening theme, subsidiary theme, closing theme. It's repeated. Then a very short development, followed by the recap, which is simply the expo again with all themes in the tonic. Then both the development and recap are repeated. (At this point we've effectively heard the expo a total of four times, and repetition makes it no more interesting.) Finally there is a stub coda, just a couple of notes.
> 
> ...


That is a very well put together summary and fair evaluation.

Its not one of my favourite earlier Mozart symphonies - I think 24 and 26 are better.

25 - a stellar work - I understand was composed after 27.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Listened to Charles Mackedrras and the Prague Chamber Orchestra for this one. Mozart wrote it in 1733, when he was 17 years old.
> 
> The energetic first movement reminded me why I seldom listen to a lot of early Mozart symphonies. There's really nothing interesting here, and what there is is repeated an inordinate number of times. The exposition is straightforward: opening theme, subsidiary theme, closing theme. It's repeated. Then a very short development, followed by the recap, which is simply the expo again with all themes in the tonic. Then both the development and recap are repeated. (At this point we've effectively heard the expo a total of four times, and repetition makes it no more interesting.) Finally there is a stub coda, just a couple of notes.
> 
> ...


Its not one of his better pieces at that age. He had better music already behind him - mainly the operas and masses - which are on a far higher level.


----------

